# Grand Regina, Cabo



## djyamyam (Apr 27, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about this private residence fractional ownership?

http://www.grandregina.com/

I got an offer to do a direct exchange and want to find out more info first.  Anyone know where it is located relative to everything else in the area?


----------



## Karen G (Apr 27, 2008)

djyamyam said:


> Anyone know where it is located relative to everything else in the area?


I believe it's on the grounds of the Club Regina, Westin Los Cabos near San Jose del Cabo.  It's on the corridor between the two towns of SJD and Cabo San Lucas, but is much closer to San Jose.  The Westin is a large resort hotel with the Club Regina timeshares on the property as well as the newer Grand Regina.


----------



## stevens397 (Apr 27, 2008)

If you do a search on the Starwood board, you can learn a lot about it.  Basically, when you look at the Westin hotel, Club Regina is on the left and Grand is on the right.  We stayed at Club Regina two years ago and toured Grand as my business partner had recently purchased there.  The finished units were nothing short of magnificent.  The pool area was to die for.  The finished units all were "ocean front."  The units to be built, that my partner purchased, were ocean view and were facing El Dorado golf course.

Then nothing happened.  Finally notices went out that Starwood had taken over the unfinished part of the resort.  But there are still no promises on when this will, indeed, be ready for occupancy and he is frustrated beyond words.  Meanwhile, I have heard that things have gone a tad downhill - they closed the restaurant that was adjacent to the pool that was open for breakfast and lunch.  Not the biggest deal for a guest as you can always walk over to the hotel.

Be warned the beach is only for looking at and not for swimming - it is so rough then don't even have lifeguards, and it is a downhill jaunt to get to the beach.

All that said, I would take the trade in a heartbeat.  Cabo is beautiful and the units we saw two years ago were top notch.  Enjoy.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 27, 2008)

As one who loves the Florida beaches, I found the water just freezing at Newport Coast, CA.  I haven't been to Cabo yet, but I've been reading that the beaches are pretty much just for looking at ... which is discouraging if true.  If they don't have beaches, what else does Cabo have?

Brian



stevens397 said:


> ....Be warned the beach is only for looking at and not for swimming - it is so rough then don't even have lifeguards, and it is a downhill jaunt to get to the beach.
> .


----------



## Denise L (Apr 27, 2008)

stevens397 said:


> If you do a search on the Starwood board, you can learn a lot about it.  Basically, when you look at the Westin hotel, Club Regina is on the left and Grand is on the right.  We stayed at Club Regina two years ago and toured Grand as my business partner had recently purchased there.  The finished units were nothing short of magnificent.  The pool area was to die for.  The finished units all were "ocean front."  The units to be built, that my partner purchased, were ocean view and were facing El Dorado golf course.



Is this the resort that you saw?

http://www.cabovillas.com/properties.asp?PID=245


----------



## djyamyam (Apr 27, 2008)

stevens397 said:


> If you do a search on the Starwood board, you can learn a lot about it.  Basically, when you look at the Westin hotel, Club Regina is on the left and Grand is on the right.  We stayed at Club Regina two years ago and toured Grand as my business partner had recently purchased there.  The finished units were nothing short of magnificent.  The pool area was to die for.  The finished units all were "ocean front."  The units to be built, that my partner purchased, were ocean view and were facing El Dorado golf course.
> 
> Then nothing happened.  Finally notices went out that Starwood had taken over the unfinished part of the resort.  But there are still no promises on when this will, indeed, be ready for occupancy and he is frustrated beyond words.  Meanwhile, I have heard that things have gone a tad downhill - they closed the restaurant that was adjacent to the pool that was open for breakfast and lunch.  Not the biggest deal for a guest as you can always walk over to the hotel.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I read some of the posts.  How much of the Grand Regina portion of the resort is actually done?  How many of the completed grand units are there?  I understand the units themselves are beautiful, but what else in that section?  Would we always be trooping over to the hotel section?


----------



## stevens397 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Denise - yes, that's the place.  Not too shabby, huh?

In terms of what I saw, please remember it was February, 2006.  The new sections to be built were off to the side so there was, at that time, no sense of incompleteness or intrusion.  We're here to help each other and I love that about TUG, but I'm averse to "guaranteeing" anything because it has been over 2 years!  

But as I said, I'd go back in a heartbeat!  I've seen some rental offers there and to take my entire family there for that money would also be a deal.  That said, I have seen some writings about some upset there in terms of the restaurant closing and some breakdown of services.  But again, you're right next to a wonderful Westin so there's a limit to how bad it could be.


----------



## PamMo (May 14, 2008)

I don't know if your questions were answered, but the Grand Regina is beautiful and there is plenty to do around the resort. The Grand has a very chic pool and bar/cafe, if you can tear yourself away from relaxing in your gorgeous unit overlooking the Sea of Cortez. The service is excellent. If you want to explore the other properties (Westin and Club Regina), the golf cart shuttles make it easy to get around, but we use the walking paths because we like the exercise and the views are stunning. You have full access to all of the amenities there (spa, gym, pools, etc.). Yes, there is construction of new units above the golf course (and Club Regina is remodelling their units this summer and fall, too), but the resort is so large, it shouldn't have much of an impact on your vacation.

You can't swim in the sea there, but Chileno and Santa Maria beaches are just a short drive down the road. You'll want to rent a car to explore the area.

The Grand is an elegant, quiet corner of the massive Westin resort complex - if you can get an exchange, go for it!


----------



## Karen G (Jun 16, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> If they don't have beaches, what else does Cabo have?


While the beach at the Regina isn't for swimming because of dangerous undertows, there are swimming beaches in the area. The largest of the safe beaches is Medano Beach in Cabo San Lucas. All the water sports are available up and down that beach. It's near the marina where there's a large shopping mall and many nice restaurants and bars that line the marina on all sides.

There are several resorts along Medano Beach including Pueblo Bonito Rose and Blanco, Cabo Villas, Cascadas, and further north Villa del Palmar & their new resort (sorry the name escapes me now), an all-inclusive resort called the Riu (not timeshare), Villa Estancia (fractional ownership).  Others nearby but not on Medano Beach are Playa Grande & Finisterra.  Pueblo Bonito at Sunset Beach is on the Pacific side with a beautiful but dangerous beach because of undertows.  You can get to Medano easy enough from those last three resorts mentioned.

Some of the other activities in Cabo are golf, deep sea fishing, ATV's, swim with the dolphins place, sunset cruises, surfing down toward San Jose del Cabo, zipline adventure (just heard of it--haven't done it), spa treatments, and just hanging out by the resort pools, relaxing, soaking up the sun, partying at the nightclubs if you want, & just having an all-around good time!

Cabo is one of our favorite places so if you've never been, I recommend it.


----------



## stevens397 (Jun 17, 2008)

BTW - yes, the golf is nothing short of magnificent.  Then again, the greens fees will definitely set you back and is the reason another friend of mine chose to buy in Puerto Vallarta rather than Cabo.

I was there with one of my sons, my daughter and my son-in-law.  Golf at the Ocean Course in Feb 06 was $295 per person so Dad paid $885 for golf for the boys!  And I understand it's now about $350!  There are less expensive alternatives but not by much!


----------

